# Winegard Travel'er and VIP 211k not communicating



## slallen (Oct 11, 2016)

I travel in an RV and have a Dish Winegard Travel'er antenna and 211k. They have been working fine, but today after arriving at a new location, I cannot get the receiver to work. The antenna locked on the three satellites, but I can't even get the "acquiring satellites" signal. It just says No Signal. Yes, I'm on the correct input and have restarted the receiver numerous times. I called Dish and they say it's the Winegard antenna. Since it locked onto the satellites, I'm not sure if that's correct. Any ideas???


----------

